# مشروع تخرجي بعنوان (التدفئة و التبريد بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية)



## وسام العسافي (19 مارس 2006)

*مشروع تخرجي بعنوان (التدفئة و التبريد بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية)* 
اخواني واخواتي المهندسين والطلبة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
وسام شمس الدين عزت
طالب في المرحلة الرابعة في الكلية التقنية كركوك. في قسم (هندسة الوقود والطاقة)
مشروع تخرجي لهذه السنة هو بأسم(التدفئة و التبريد بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية)
ارجو منكم ان تساعدوني في جمع المعلومات الكافية لاتمام المشروع بدرجة عالية من التقدير.. ولكم مني ومن زملائي في الكلية التقنية كركوك اجمل التحيات.

منذ معرفتي لموقع شبكة المهندسين العرب وتصفحي في مواضيعة القيمة لم الاحظ احدا يتطرق لهذا القسم من اقسام الهندسة اي (هندسة الوقود والطاقة) 
لذا فسأعرفكم للمواد التي تدرس في هذا القسم في المراحل الربعة
في المرحلة الاولى
1-الكيمياء العضويه
2- الكيمياء التحليلية
3- مبادئ الهندسة الكيميائية
4- الرسم الهندسي
5- الرياضيات
6- ميكانيك(static)
7- كومبيوتر
8- معامل(الورش الصناعية)

في المرحلة الثانية
1- الكيمياء الفيزياوية
2- النفطية
3- ميكانيك الموائع
4- material balance
5- رياضيات
6- الكومبيوتر
7- مصادر الطاقة
8- الكهربائيه الساكنة


في المرحلة الثالثة
1- heat transfer
2- mass transfer
3- ثرموداينمك
4-الرياضيات التحليلية
5- تكرير النفط
6- كومبيوتر
7- التلوث البيئي 
8- السلامة الصناعية
9- الاحتراق الداخلي(internal combustion)


في المرحلة الرابعة
1- احتراق وانفجار
2- محطاة القدرة(power plant)
3- تشغيل الوحدات الصناعية
4- الاحصاء
5- الكومبيوتر
6- تصميم المفاعلات
7- تصميم معامل
8- الكترونيك


----------



## تقوى الله (19 مارس 2006)

*مرحبا" بك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم وسام العسافي ...  
مرحبا" بتواجدك الكريم معنا في قسمنا المميز التبريد والتكييف :12: ، نتمني ان تستفيد بما تريد ، وان تقوم بافادة الجميع بما تستطيع ،بانسبة لفكرة مشروعك فهي فكرة رائعة حقا" وكنت انقاشها مع زملائي قريبا" ، واتمني ان تقوم بتوضيح المعلومات التي تريدها كي يتسني لنا توضيحها لك ، اما عن ما طرحته فالكثير من هذه الموضوعات متواجدة بالفعل بالمنتدي في اقسام مختلفة ، وان لم يكن هناك بعضها غير متواجد ، فعليك مشكورا" بالقيام بطرحها كي يشارك الجميع بما لديه ، حيث ان جميع الاعضاء بفضل الله لا يبخلون باي معلومة .
ولك مني خالص الشكر والتقير والاحترام ،،،​


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (19 مارس 2006)

ان شاء الله اطلب وتجد العون


----------



## وسام العسافي (21 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحياتي لكل الزملاء وخاصة للمشرفة(n.c)....
بالنسبة للتوضيح عن مشروع تخرجي فأ نا على وشك الانتهاء منه ولكن لجأت لهذا الموقع لاني رأيت فيها أناس خيرين امثالكم يستطيع اي احد الاستفادة منهم وكلي ثقة بأنكم لا تبخلون بأي معلومة.
اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء اي معلومة تخص الخلايا الشمسية والاطباق والصفائح الشمسية ممكن الاستفادة منه في المشروع.........شكري الجزيل لكل الزملاء والزميلات


----------



## عبد الكريم (26 مايو 2006)

أرجو مساعدة الاخ وسام ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abood599 (26 مايو 2006)

اتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم والتفوق والنجاح باذن الله


----------



## imar (26 مايو 2006)

اتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم والتفوق والنجاح باذن الله

وسلام عليكم


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم وعلى اهل كركوك
اليك هذا الموقع وهو متميز ويعامل مع الحالة العراقية
http://academic.evergreen.edu/g/grossmaz/energy.html
اتمنى لك التوفيق ويمكنك المراسلة
رحيم الخاقاني
البصرة
*................................... الرجاء عدم وضع بريد إلكتروني .. دوما نود أن يتم الاتصال من خلال الملتقى ليستفيد الجميع
ونحقق الهدف المرجو ......... بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير .............. مشرف قسم الطاقة البديلة*


----------



## elazzabo (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ياخى 
وسام ادعو الله لتنال تريد والله الموفق اشكرك اخى تعريفنا بهذا القسم والمواد التى تدرس به لو تكرمت ياخى وبعتلى منهج مادتى السلامة الصناعية والثلوت البييئ عن طريق الاميل اذا كانت فبه امكانيةااخى لعزيز الاميل ................................... الرجاء عدم وضع بريد إلكتروني .. دوما نود أن يتم الاتصال من خلال الملتقى ليستفيد الجميع
ونحقق الهدف المرجو ......... بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير .............. مشرف قسم الطاقة البديلة

بامكانك أخي أن تطلب وسيقوم العضو بتحميلها على الملتقى
إذا كانت السعة لا تكفي يمكن استخدام مواقع التحميل المجانية وطرح الرابط لتعم الفائدة للجميع
أرجوا المعذرة هذه شروط الملتقى


----------



## مساعد ابوزيد (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اود ان اشكر القائمين على الملتقى من اعضاء ومشرفين عموما ....واخص بالشكر الاخ فيصل لاهتمامه بكل ماهو مفيد وجديد 

اخوكم مساعد ابو زيد


----------



## أحلى مهندس (31 مايو 2006)

كنت أتمنى ان اكون قادرا على مساعدتك يا صديقي العزيز ولكن تفاجئت أن المساقات التي تأخذها لا يوجد في خطتنا الدراسية الا الأساسيات مثل heat transfer و thermodynamic


----------



## Mr.hady (16 يوليو 2007)

اين مادة الموضوع 
لا اري وجود لمادة الموضوع سوي بعض المعلومات البسيطة ولكنا لا نجدكم انخرطتم فى لب الموضوع وهو المشروع ذاته


----------



## hooold (21 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا ملف باللغة الانجليزية يتكلم عن مبتغاك.وهذا الموضوع من تخصصنا في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية المرحلة الخامسة. بجامعة أمدرمان الاسلامية.
ونحن دائما في الخدمة:11:


----------



## abdelhay47 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

يا ريت اللى عنده اى تقرير عن تحويل الطاقه الشمسيه الى طاقه كهربيه


----------



## jassim78 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

مرحبا اخي المواد اللي تدرسوها في صميم الهندسة الكيميائية لكن اسم القسم عجيب الوقود والطاقة اين الوقود اللي تدرسونه واين الطاقة اللي تدرسونها


----------



## احمد قوجاق (24 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


احب ابين اني خريج نفس القسم الذي انت فيه
هندسة الوقود و الطاقة في كركوك

و ان شاء الله افيدك بهذه المعلومات المتواضعة


hazemsakeek.com/magazine/index.php?option=com_*******&task=view&id=171&Itemid=43


----------



## هدى احمد السوداني (29 يونيو 2008)

لا عجيب في العراق نحن ندرس مالا ينفعنا في المستقبل وما عفى عليه الدهر


























مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حازم نجم (5 يوليو 2008)

كتاب دفي اند بيكمان للهندسة الشمسية اعتبره مرجع مهم لمشروعك


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جيد بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بيداء55 (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حيدر اسماعيل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اطلب من الاخوة الاعزاء تقرير عن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في التبريد


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 يناير 2010)

hooold وأحمد جزاكما الله خير على هذه الملفات


----------



## وبك استجير (5 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الكريم 
ارجو منك تحديد ما هو طلبك تماما لاني مهندسة طاقات متجددة وكان مشروعي تدفئة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية 
وقادرة بإذن الله مساعدتك في مجال التبريد باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية بعون الله.........وانا سأحاول وضع مجموعة من مشارع التخرج حتى يستفيد جميع الزملاء


----------



## Yahiaahm (10 يناير 2010)

الدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## مستريورك (15 يناير 2010)

مشكوربن جميعا


----------



## جكزوة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر للجميع على المعلومات القيمة....
جكزوة.


----------

